# Flash help needed!!!!



## bunny99123 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hubby bought me a ProMaster7500eDF flash for Christmas. We can't afford a good Sony Flash. Anyway, the only manual I can find on the net is the one it came with. It says the only way to set the flash output is for it to be set on Manual. Doesn't say anything about the camera. I am clueless! Anyone have this flash? I sure would appreciate your help,


----------



## greybeard (Dec 28, 2012)

I've seen that flash for Canon or Nikon, Is the one you have specific to Sony?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

greybeard said:


> I've seen that flash for Canon or Nikon, Is the one you have specific to Sony?



If it fits, it would have to be.... SONY is extremely proprietary, even to their hotshoes.

Most "inexpensive" flashes are MANUAL... No TTL, No Auto, No Program. And yes.. the Camera should be set on manual also.... there should be a Guide Number chart or something with it.  XXX Distance = XXX Aperture.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 28, 2012)

i have this flash.....use it on my d7000.not entirely sure,but i think there is a certain one for canon,nikon,etc.......i know my manual is not a wealth of information,as i too did a google search only to find the same manual that came w/flash.I will say,however, in one of the exif files i viewed, it listed the flash as an sb-800 (i think,could have been 600)I merely glanced at it,I really wish i'd payed closer attn.From what i understand Promaster is just a rebranded product.I'm running 4 different computers with 3-4 different exif readers,so i guess i should just download a pic on each 1,and try each program,instead of ramblin on here,typing w/1 finger.........lol.
but if you have an exif reader,maybe see what you find,and pursue that manual.maybe???


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 29, 2012)

They make one for Sony.  I, like you can't find much info about it.  You can bounce with it, full TTL dedicated and flash modes are: TTL, Auto, Manual, Multiple, Modeling and Slave.  Will keep trying to finger out how to use it.  I did figure out the flash has to put  to manual to set the flash output levels.  

What is the benefit of a exif reader?  I kinda know what it is, but not sure.  Does it allow you to determine the picture properties by just clicking on any pictures, such as pics on here?  

Thanks everyone for their help


----------



## ratssass (Dec 29, 2012)

this is some of the info found in an exif reader...
[Image]
Make = NIKON CORPORATION
Model = NIKON D7000
Orientation = top/left
Software = Ver.1.03 
Date Time = 2012-12-24 15:56:27
Artist =                                     
Copyright = 
[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/60"
F Number = F4
Exposure Program = Not defined
ISO Speed Ratings = 560
Exif Version = 30, 32, 33, 30
Date Time Original = 2012-12-24 15:56:27
Date Time Digitized = 2012-12-24 15:56:27
Exposure Bias Value = ±0EV
Max Aperture Value = F2.83
Metering Mode = Pattern
Light Source = unknown
Flash = Flash fired, compulsory flash mode, return light detected
Focal Length = 70mm
Maker Note = 38042 Byte
User Comment =                                     
Subsec Time = 0.60"
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = sRGB
Exif Image Width = 3696
Exif Image Height = 2448
Sensing Method = One-chip color area sensor
File Source = DSC
Scene Type = A directly photographed image
Custom Rendered = Normal process
Exposure Mode = Auto exposure
White Balance = Auto white balance
Digital Zoom Ratio = 1x
Focal Length In 35mm Film = 105mm
Scene Capture Type = Normal
Gain Control = Low gain up
Contrast = Normal
Saturation = Normal
Sharpness = Normal
Subject Distance Range = unknown
[Thumbnail]
Thumbnail = 160 x 120
[MakerNote (Nikon)]
Makernote Version = 0210
ISO Speed Used = 560
Quality = FINE   
White Balance = AUTO1       
Focus Mode = AF-A  
Flash Setting = NORMAL      
Auto Flash Mode = Optional,TTL-BL    
White Balance Bias Value = 0, 0
White Balance Red, Blue Coefficients = 589/256, 314/256, 256/256, 256/256
000D = 00, 01, 06, 00
Exposure Diff = 00, 01, 0C, 00
ThumbOffset = 11350
Flash Compensation = 00, 01, 06, 00
ISO Speed Requested = 560
Photo corner coordinates = 0, 0, 3696, 2448
0017 = 00, 01, 06, 00
Flash Bracket Compensation Applied = 00, 01, 06, 00
AE Bracket Compensation Applied = 0EV      

......just an edited version of an exif.Where it lists light source,one of these programs listed my flash (Promaster 7500) as an sb-800 or 600.If your flash emulates a certain Sony model,perhaps you can find a more usefull manual from Sony.Sorry I'm not much help,but if you have a specific question,I'm sure someone here has the answer.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2012)

bunny99123 said:


> They make one for Sony.  I, like you can't find much info about it.  You can bounce with it, full TTL dedicated and flash modes are: TTL, Auto, Manual, Multiple, Modeling and Slave.  Will keep trying to finger out how to use it.  I did figure out the flash has to put  to manual to set the flash output levels.
> 
> What is the benefit of a exif reader?  I kinda know what it is, but not sure.  *Does it allow you to determine the picture properties by just clicking on any pictures, such as pics on here?
> *
> Thanks everyone for their help



Only if the poster left the Exif data in the shot... it is easily removed when sizing images for internet posting...

As far as the TTL  and such goes, on an inexpensive flash... it is not likely to work too well. Manual will be the most accurate way to use.. it will give consistent exposures (TTL can be all over the place)


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 29, 2012)

bunny99123 said:
			
		

> They make one for Sony.  I, like you can't find much info about it.  You can bounce with it, full TTL dedicated and flash modes are: TTL, Auto, Manual, Multiple, Modeling and Slave.  Will keep trying to finger out how to use it.  I did figure out the flash has to put  to manual to set the flash output levels.
> 
> What is the benefit of a exif reader?  I kinda know what it is, but not sure.  Does it allow you to determine the picture properties by just clicking on any pictures, such as pics on here?
> 
> Thanks everyone for their help



To find out if it has TTL and works well with your camera: 

1. Have the flash pointing up at a white ceiling with the mode set to TTL. 
2. Set your camera to manual mode: 1/100s, f/3.5, ISO 100
3. Take a photo of something in front of you 
4. Change your aperture to f/8 without changing any other settings
5. Take another photo of the same thing.

If both exposures are pretty close to the same, it means that the flash works in TTL mode on your camera. If the second shot is much darker, it's only firing off at one power and not receiving metering info. While TTL flash isn't always the most precise, depending on the quality of the flash, it generally will work within 2/3rds of a stop plus or minus of a desired exposure. It's easier to walk around a venue with TTL Flash than it is with a manual flash and constantly changing your settings... However manual flash will provide the most consistent output which would be important for a studio esque shoot.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 29, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> bunny99123 said:
> 
> 
> > They make one for Sony.  I, like you can't find much info about it.  You can bounce with it, full TTL dedicated and flash modes are: TTL, Auto, Manual, Multiple, Modeling and Slave.  Will keep trying to finger out how to use it.  I did figure out the flash has to put  to manual to set the flash output levels.
> ...



actually,i just meant for OP to take a shot w/flash on,and review her own exif to maybe see which flash her Promaster was trying to emulate.Seems mine tries to emulate the SB-800


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2012)

ratssass said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > bunny99123 said:
> ...



Gotcha....


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 29, 2012)

Knowledge is in fact power.

Learn how to use it in manual and you will be a better photographer.  Even if you just want snapshots you get what you pay for in photography  and the coin here is effort.

I know that sounds high-handed and I'm sorry but the time you invest in this will make you richer.  

As always, Google is your friend.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Dec 30, 2012)

Check the link in my signature for a tutorial on using manual flash.


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> . SONY is extremely proprietary, even to their hotshoes.


In 2006 Sony got into the DSLR business by taking over Konica Minolta's camera business. That included Minolta's iISO hot shoe design which is the hot shoe design Sony still uses.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2012)

KmH said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > . SONY is extremely proprietary, even to their hotshoes.
> ...



Oh yea.. I forgot... they didn't even design their own! Just bought into it!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tiberius47 said:
			
		

> Check the link in my signature for a tutorial on using manual flash.



Where's your tutorial?


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! I wish I could have afforded the one I wanted, but bills and food come first, so  got to make do with what I got. I agree using manual mode will be more dependable. I got so frustrated yesterday that I wanted to throw it out the window. Called the camera shop and even they didn't know how to use it! The dinky little manual is a joke. Sent the company a good frustrated email. Not even anyone to talk to.  Don' t know what is worse frustration of not having a flash or frustration of not finding info on hoe to use it!


----------



## ratssass (Dec 31, 2012)

i think once you figure it out,its just fine.......i usually just use it in manual on camera,and as a slave.When I first got it,it seemed very laggy in ttl,but now its much better (as far as lag),which leads me to question my initial settings.Granted,the manual is very brief,but I guess it provides the bare basics.Just take your time and play with it.Good luck.


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## lucian (Jan 1, 2013)

I used the 7500 with a Nikon D200 at work.  It eats batteries but the light was fine.  We started using them when our budget was cut.  $280 for a 7500 vs $490 for a Nikon Speed light.

Here goes:

Start off with the camera on manual and the shutter speed at 1/125.  Pick an f/stop, any f/stop say f/8.  Power up the 7500 and using the mode button change the mode to TTL on the flash.  

Ideally the flash will put out the proper amount of light for whatever subject you choose.  Keep your flash to subject distance 15 feet and closer.  This should get you started.  

Going totally manual (camera & flash) takes a bit of practice.  But it will give you more control.  

I have used the combo in "P" mode.  I just don't get to select my shutter speed.  But it does work.  Power up the camera in "P" mode then power up the 7500.  If it's like my combo the camera & flash will communicate on their own.  Ideally all should go well with the combo deciding the proper exposure.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 2, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> Thank you, everyone! I wish I could have afforded the one I wanted, but bills and food come first, so  got to make do with what I got. I agree using manual mode will be more dependable. I got so frustrated yesterday that I wanted to throw it out the window. Called the camera shop and even they didn't know how to use it! The dinky little manual is a joke. Sent the company a good frustrated email. Not even anyone to talk to.  Don' t know what is worse frustration of not having a flash or frustration of not finding info on hoe to use it!



So first of all, how are you trying to "use" it?

Second, do you have any understanding of how a flash works?

The second one is probably the most important. What mode is your camera in? Manual, aperture priority, shutter priority, etc... I'm not sure how Sony cameras work, but they should automatically limit the shutter speed to the x sync for a TTL flash in the auto modes unless a high speed sync option is enabled. Even if it does, I couldn't tell you if it will with a 3rd party TTL flash. It should, but you never know with third party flashes. That being said, your shutter speed can not exceed the camera's rated x sync in most situations and still work with the flash. This is usually 1/160-1/250. This information can be found in your camera's instruction book.

Have any photos of the failed attempts? That makes it easier to diagnose the problems.

The best use for that flash is going to be off camera flash work:
Strobist: Lighting 101

A bit of a tutorial on using a flash. There are a ton of them out there:
FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY 101  A BEGINNERS GUIDE - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 3, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> Tiberius47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The link in my signature.  The tutorial for using manual flash is on the bottom row of my signature, on the left hand side, the yellow text.


----------

